# Introducing Myself



## fed_express (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello all, my name is Paul, and I have recently started a fitness kick. My goal is to get rid of the puppy fat I have (there aint much, but still would be nice to get rid), and put on some muscle. Hopefully I can do it.

Anyway look forward to posting here in the future.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Mar 17, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2006)

fed_express welcome to IM!


----------



## ant is lifting (Mar 20, 2006)

no pain, no gain......


welcome...


----------



## MyK (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome to IM!


----------

